# Problem with desk..help pls



## Floyd Chandler (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a wonderful Alex Stuart design desk which I was given. I refinished the top due to its poor shape when I received it, however it looks just great now. I have a problem with the two side pull out boards that were damaged upon my receipt. 

The slots in the wood slides have broken out and they do not hold after it is out about ten inches.

Are there any plans, methods or ideas that can be shared on repairing these or making them functional again. I am thinking about cutting of about one half inch, but cannot com up with something that will match up with the the metal rails attached on each side of the slot. 

Thank you.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Could you post some pics Floyd? That would really help.
Mike Hawkins


----------

